# GTT R34 With Nismo Kit



## game_over (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi 
This is my SKYLINE GTT from UAE,I just want to show my ride
Like u say people of UK 
SKYLINE SMILE 




















MORE PICS SOON

REGARDS


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice car mate but dont like the boot lip and the rear wing looks abit iffy


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Stealth says it, remove the spoilers on the boot, as you have a Top Secret decal on the car, you should go for a TS GT-Wing.

But very nice looking car.Good idea the rims. 
One question: Why you put silver mesh-grill in the bumper vents, I allways feel it looks self made and sorry . .cheap!  
Never tought about black meshs?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

cool ride but where is the nismo kit?


----------



## game_over (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the comments guys
i already throw away the wing 
and i need more comment pls 
the body is nismo kit


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

no it isnt? well if it is, not a nismo kit i have seen before!


----------



## zeinitani_gtr (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks nice..but the gold strip doesnt do it for me....


----------



## game_over (Mar 29, 2006)

yes it is 
and the boot lip its with the kits 
and yes the gold strip gone 4 ever


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

No it isn't.

See the last page here, and also pictures of my car in the sig link:

http://www.nismo.co.jp/products/productguide/bnr34/img/ecatalogue.pdf


----------



## game_over (Mar 29, 2006)

soo 
what kit is it


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I've no idea, never seen this kit before.

First thought is it's a repllica, but the lower lip on the front bumper is very different, although the side vents and front grill look Nismo like.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I've never seen that kit either. Don't have the Nismo catalogue any more but the Nismo GTT kit was much more sedate than that, from memory

Bonnet looks like its Top Secret the rest I have no clue


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

its a gtt we know, the front bumper is a gtr one though with a gtr bonett. Hate to say it but hate gold wheels, hate graphics, rear spoiner and rear lip, and front bumper to be honest. The gtr badge is facing the floor almost too! Glad to hear you have ripped off half the chav stuff though! No idea what front bumper but rear is standard gtt one but you have these arch add on's, which again, i dont know what they are!


----------



## game_over (Mar 29, 2006)

front bumper
raer and the side ones 
this is a hole kit come with the car 
u say the rear is std but its come with the kits


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

As most of the cars from UAE,i personaly dont like them,dont know what taste you have there,but it cant be compared to the "restoftheworldtaste"


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Cardiff R33 said:


> ...but rear is standard gtt one....


Rear doesn't look standard GTT, it blends with those arches for starters - like the front bumper does. This is a standard GTT rear:











Sorry game_over but whatever the front bumper is, it wasn't meant to go with that bonnet - big gap above the grille.

You MUST lose the GTR badges, a definite no-no on a GTT. The front one looks silly anyway.

...and you need a wing like mine (hahahahahaha) - came with the car!


----------



## 1NJECTOR (Nov 17, 2006)

*comments*

front is nice but rear uglyyy...personaly hood is great.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Got any up to date pics of this one ??


----------



## ongsta (Nov 13, 2006)

The kit is Impul.  It looks like the top part has been modified to suit a GTR bonnet and the flared guards. 

Doesn't look bad but I'd get rid of the boot lip, wing and decals like everyone else has said. I was going to go for the Impul rearbar/skirts as well but went with something else.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Not a fan myself but looks ok.

You should really focus on removing the boot lip and changing the rear spoiler next. Also pay a little attention to the gap in the bonnet and whats going on with the GT-R badge mount on the front bonnet?

- Kevin.


----------



## game_over (Mar 29, 2006)

HUHUHUHHHHHHHH

U people realy hate that boot lip 
ok
what u think about a gtr wing 
the std one 
i think its ok
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
today i think i well get ride to the boot lip 
but i like the gtr bedge sorry guys
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
today i will try to take some picture with out the boot lip 
here some pics i take 


this one old 









this new ones


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

getting better mate!


----------

